# Hot Ditch Report 4/5 or made a run to the Ditch ...



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Hot Ditch Report 4/4 or made a run to the Ditch ...*

http://www.tidalfish.com/boards2/viewthread.asp?forum=AMB_AP934078799&id=112691

Short summary for Sunday ditch run is we didn't catch anything.

No fish in the Ditch  

`bucket


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Bucket I read your post on the TF site, at least you got out on the water. You must of come up from the Locks Park ramp or Ches. Yacht ramp as it was blowing pretty hard!! Thanks for the report good or not. I wonder if those fish haven't already started moving around in the river to their spring turf. Did you try the outflow ditch while you were in there??


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

jb,

Fished the hot ditch, 64 bridge, E-river, and not-so-secrete cove. Know not of what you speak - this"out flow" ditch ?!

Go fish,

`bucket


----------

